# Refer a friend bonus



## dart330 (Mar 17, 2011)

I am taking some first timers on a trip and have purchased them tickets using my AGR points. I would like to refer them to AGR and collect the bonus points. I don't see anything in the sign up that says the travel within 90 days must be on a paid reservation. Shouldn't I be able to refer them and have the numbers associated with our AGR trip and collect the points? Has anyone successfully done this?


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 17, 2011)

To earn the sign up bonus - even if not referred - a member must travel on Amtrak within 90 days of registering for AGR *AND* earn points! Since AGR reward travel does not earn points (even though it posts to your AGR account but shows -0- points earned), this would not qualify!




I didn't check where you live but if they could take a short, inexpensive trip (even one-way), this would qualify for the bonus!


----------

